# where can i purchace Reusable Carrier Sheet for Vinyl Cutters???



## sunra1081 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am looking for the the extra backing that you can use to extend transfers (especially opaque transfers) when cutting in the vinyl cutter???


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have read on here somewhere that you can get them at craft stores like Michaels, Pat Catans, etc. Do a search on here. I don't know what they are called, maybe carrier sheets. But there was a whole thread about what to get, what else could be used, and where to get it all less than a year ago.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Do you do any vinyl cutting. I use the backing from left over vinyl.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Cricut Mats.....


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Joann often puts Cricut mats on at 25% off. If you're lucky, you can find a 40% or 50% off coupon on a week that they don't have the Cricut supplies at 25%. They usually do, so you can't use the higher percentage coupon. Michaels coupons are not usable on Provocraft products.

I found plastic placemats at Target the same thickness as a Cricut mat, so I bought a few and made 12x12 mats. I think they're a hair thicker, but so far they work fine. I cover it in contact paper, load it, cut out a series of concentric squares 1/2" smaller than each other, then slowly peel each square off, outline it with a sharpie, then keep working in towards the center. I spray it with Krylon repositionable adhesive (mask the edges so you don't get your rollers sticky). They used to be $2, now they're on clearance for $1 so I bought ten of them. No luck finding anything large enough to make a 12x24 mat with, so I use the coupons for those.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Joann's template is not durable. I had two pieces. One piece had the edges where the pinch rollers make contact were worn out and after a while the cutting area became wavy. The waviness caused the blade to rub against the high spots. The other curled like a bacon when I accidentally laid it on the warm surface of the heat press lower platen. The press was open for at least 5 minutes after I pressed a shirt.

I now use EZ Wright brand that I bought from Hobby Lobby. It Tis 12 X 18. I bought light Krylon Easy-tack spray adhesive from Michaels Craft store. I tape the edges with masking tape before I spray the surface. The tapes keep the edges clean and prevent the pinch rollers from making contact with the adhesive. I peel the tapes after moderately spraying the adhesive. I wait for few minutes until the adhesive is cured before I use the template. It beats the price of $19.00, that is only good for 10 uses, of the carrier sheet that is sold by Graphtec.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

KNK 
Miscellaneous - KNKUSA.COM :: KNKUSA.COM
(Non-Sticky but you can use Krylon, as suggested)

KNK Zing Cutting Mat set - KNKUSA.COM :: KNKUSA.COM

(Zing 12 x 12 adhesive mats)


----------

